# PCD on 7/2/2012



## lukeeesteve (Sep 2, 2006)

Jonathan, firstly, thanks for all the useful information you have provided on the forum. 

I look forward to meeting you assuming you are working that week. I'm traveling with my wife and 2 'underaged' kids so I do have a few questions that I hope you can answer to help me decide if I should leave the wife and kids in the cafeteria or at the hotel pool. 

1). How busy is the 7/2 delivery date
2). I know the factory is closed so the whole thing will go quicker than on other dates. What would be a reasonable time I could expect the delivery process to be completed?

My wife doesn't want to participate in the driving events, but would like to go through the delivery portion when you explain the features/orientation of the vehicle. Any ballpark expectations you can provide will help us decide what to do with our kids. Thank you.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

You may want to review post 24 on this thread:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=601542&highlight=kids

It seems like you can bring a child under 12 but they cannot participate and your wife would have to sit with them. They discourage it because they sometimes run out of space - something you seem to be aware of. I think Jonathan said on the above thread that they can participate in the delivery.

You might consider having the Marriott bring your wife and child over later in the morning. It could avoid them getting bored waiting. I don't know how the timing is running these days but when my son and I did it (Tom is in his 20s) we were out about 2pm including the factory tour. I'm guessing without the factory tour, you might be done around noon. You might aim to have them arrive roughly 30 minutes before you think the delivery will start. They could see a little through the windows of the cafe and there is a small gift shop - a little to do if they wait a few minutes.

It's tough to get around without a car but there is a BurgerKing between the exit and the Performance Center and a Subway a little bit the other direction from the exit. In other words, if you need an alternate place for lunch you won't have to go far.

Jim


----------



## lukeeesteve (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks Jim - That's a very viable solution, getting a shuttle ride from the hotel to the Center :thumbup: I'm assuming then, that's it's within their shuttle range? And it won't be an issue for you wife and kids to get into the facilities unescorted?

With an iPad in hand, my 2 kids (7 and 11) shouldn't be a handful at all. I just didn't want to subject them to sitting around as they would have had 16+ hours of already being in a car, with well over 20 hours more ahead of them. 

Any suggestions or solutions much appreciated....and leaving them at home with food and water isn't one of them


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Sorry for the dealy... I was out of town last week and just got back.

If your wife doesn't want to participate in the driving, I would recommend arranging for them to catch a shuttle ride over to our facility later that morning. They would probably want to arrive here by 10am so she can sit in on the delivery.

The Marriott provides most of our shuttle service to and from the hotel. Just talk to one of the Bell Caps that morning to set up a time for them to be brought over.

That day will most likely have the following timeline:

8-10am: Driving 
10am - 12pm: Delivery
12pm: Lunch

We will be light that week with the factory being closed, so we should have plenty of room at lunch for everyone. You would just need to pay for the 2 extra meals.

Unless something changes, I'm scheduled to be in that week and look forward to meeting you. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I will add that lunch at the Performance Center is reasonably priced with lots of options - better than the fast food places I mention nearby. Paying for 2 and getting 2 "free" should even be cheaper than fast food. I think having your family show up a bit before lunch for the delivery and then staying for lunch would be a great option.

The Marriott is very accomidating and understands the PCD program well. I am confident you will have no trouble having them get your wife and kids over to the Performance Center late morning. 

Jim


----------



## lukeeesteve (Sep 2, 2006)

Thank you for all the replies guys and reassurances. 

I'm counting down to the road trip..4 days of work left before I head out towards SC to pick her up. I've been in a rental for the last week which has a few irritating omissions that getting into this new car will be doubly appreciated.


----------



## lukeeesteve (Sep 2, 2006)

T minus 1.5 hours.

The shuttle BTW :thumbup:


----------



## pcbrew (Aug 31, 2009)

lukeeesteve said:


> T minus 1.5 hours.
> The shuttle BTW :thumbup:


Have fun! I'll be there this Friday, 7/6.


----------



## pcbrew (Aug 31, 2009)

I noticed you are from TX too.

What route are you taking back?

Seems like I have 2/3 options:
- I85 / I20 for ~16 hours
- I26/I40/I30 for ~16.5 hours
- Backroads, including 28 & 129 to I40 in Tenn, then I40/I30 at ~18.2 hours

Backroads sounds more fun, plus sounds like I will get out of the PC by 10:30 or so since factory and musuem are closed this week and no car overview as I did ED in May.


----------



## x26 (Sep 16, 2007)

pcbrew said:


> I noticed you are from TX too.
> 
> What route are you taking back?
> 
> ...


Hi Brew,

As a PCD participant many times over--And Driving there and back from: Tampa, NOLA, Nashville and all points between I would say to avoid Atlanta at all costs--too much traffic-.

Take I26 to I40 all the way to Dallas(Changes to I30 from Memphis). Looks like the best way should be cooler and less bugs on your new car.

Enjoy and Don't Forget to Breathe!!


----------



## pcbrew (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks man! I was leaning toward the northern route anyway - seems like a more scenic drive.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

lukeeesteve said:


> T minus 1.5 hours.
> 
> The shuttle BTW :thumbup:


Enjoyed meeting you and your wife yesterday! Hope you have a safe and enjoyable safe drive home!


----------



## lukeeesteve (Sep 2, 2006)

pcbrew said:


> Thanks man! I was leaning toward the northern route anyway - seems like a more scenic drive.


We routed via the northern route. If you have time and like artsy things, I recommend a detour through gatlinburg, TN :thumbup: - stop by the visitor's center for a map of local artists you can visit.

Met Jonathan and Ray and had a wonderful chat during / after lunch. Perfectly great guys who obviously have a passion for cars. Since there were only 2 deliveries on Monday, they didn't have to do an after lunch delivery. The driving experience was a blast too. I suspect we got more seat time since there were only 3 drivers 

230+ miles and I love the car BTW!...


----------



## lukeeesteve (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## SD330i (Mar 22, 2006)

*Awesome !*



lukeeesteve said:


>


Thanks for posting. We have our PCD in a few Months !!:bigpimp::thumbup: Looks like a lot of fun:thumbup: My Wife and I can't wait  Here's to many safe and fun Miles in your new BMW !!!!:thumbup:


----------

